# Hedstrom Super Cycle wanted.



## pkleppert (Aug 10, 2018)

Anyone or know where I can find/ buy a Hedstrom Super Cycle?  Sort of looks like a miniaturized Big Wheel


----------



## supercycleseeker (Jul 25, 2021)

Good Morning. I'm wondering if you had any luck finding this trike? I'm hoping to track one down myself and would appreciate any info you might have discovered in the process of searching for this little 'big wheel'.


----------



## Cory (Yesterday at 12:48 PM)

I just got one in stock.


----------



## Cory (Yesterday at 12:51 PM)

Here is a pic.


----------

